# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  what steroids are legal in what countries

## stryker

i go overseas all the time mostly to germany and italy, i was wondering if anybody knew if these places have a certain steroid that is legal and they still sell. or if anybody knows of a book that has all the gear and where its legal. any info would be appreciated.

----------


## pureanger

The only thing I can tell you is that in america there all schedule three drugs

----------


## Gizmo

I know they are legal in Turkey and former Yugoslavia

Giz

----------


## stryker

so you say there legal in turkey, i also go there, as a matter of fact im supposed to go there in the next week or so. so is everything legal there or just certain types.

----------


## The Iron Game

legal in Japan, Barbados, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and many other countries. Best bet is going to Turkey or Greece (dont know if the new law has been implemented in Greece yet though).

----------


## Swedeboy

> _Originally posted by Gizmo_ 
> *I know they are legal in Turkey and former Yugoslavia
> 
> Giz*


Legal in Yugoslavia? Are you sure?

----------


## Gizmo

Yeah, they are legal in former Yugoslavia, i'm not certain if it is in all republics though....
A friend of mine was in Turkey last year and he asked a pharmacist what he had...he had Deca , Sust, Primo Depot and Orabolin( don't buy that, it's crap)
Now that was only one small pharmacy, so maybe they have a lot more, but i don't think so, cause all those steroids are also being made in Turkey..

Giz

----------


## Big Al

Lets go to turkey for our holidays.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Swedeboy

> _Originally posted by Gizmo_ 
> *Yeah, they are legal in former Yugoslavia, i'm not certain if it is in all republics though....
> A friend of mine was in Turkey last year and he asked a pharmacist what he had...he had Deca , Sust, Primo Depot and Orabolin( don't buy that, it's crap)
> Now that was only one small pharmacy, so maybe they have a lot more, but i don't think so, cause all those steroids are also being made in Turkey..
> 
> Giz*


If what you're saying is right it's dynamite. Then I've got a goldmine in a near future.

----------


## The original jason

they are legal in the land of smiles but its so good im not telling you where it is lol

peace
Jason

----------


## Gizmo

Oh shit..i forgot to mention the prizes..if i remember correctly deca was around $2 an amp :Smilie: 

Giz

----------


## chemwalla

does anyone know about availability wrt to kuwait?. thanks.

----------


## Rhino58

Bro dont go to kuwait, you will have enough going there much less getting stuff back. Go to Italy or Greece.

----------


## orto

> _Originally posted by Gizmo_ 
> *I know they are legal in Turkey and former Yugoslavia
> 
> Giz*





They are not legal in no country in former Yugoslavia. Also they are not legal in Italy. Best way to go is Greece or Turkey

----------


## Terinox

I'm pretty sure all middle eastern countries they are legit. Iraq, Iran, Pakistan, Kuwait, Saudi, etc... From what I heard, you could get an amp of Enanthate for only 2 bux in Iran  :Cry:

----------


## the mighty tearlezz

over here where i live in the carribean a island called aruba by plane it is 2 hours from the usa.over here in aruba steroids are not illegal if customs caught you with a load of gear the only thing that they will do is make you pay a fine or take them away temporaly.because you must have some kind of permit to bring them in to the island.thats not a problem most times customs will let you pass them if you tipp them something.however in aruba there are no laws against steroid use .

----------


## chemwalla

what if you're already in kuwait?. never mind bringing it back yadda yadda, whats available there, if at all?.

----------


## BIG-G

ROIDS R LEGAL IN MEXICO BRO's !!

----------


## alevok

Those are what you can get in my country
anadrol (anapolon)
andriol (virigen)
clomid(klomen)
Cyclofenil (fertodur)
Cytomel lt-3(tiromel)
Human Chorionic Gonadotropin HCG (pregnil)
Lasix
Methyltestosterone (afro)
Nolvadex 
Orabolin
Primobolan depot
Proviron 
Sustanon 250
ephedrine 50mg

----------


## bigpapa

Steroids are legal in many eastern european countries. In Latvia (Baltic country) you need a script to buy steroids , but some pharmacies are willing to sell it over the counter. They even offer a discount when you buy a large quantity. Available items:
Deca 
Sustanon250
Nolvadex 
Clomid
Proviron 
Dianabol 
Omnadren250
I used to pay a lot for this stuff, living in NY, but now i just have to go to the pharmacy. It's a steroid paradise down here!

----------


## guts

> _Originally posted by chemwalla_ 
> *does anyone know about availability wrt to kuwait?. thanks.*


In kuwait it use to be legal but after many misuse casses, you need a prescripiton to get it. 

since Im live in the same region of kuwait these the countries I know in the middle east that is legal

UAE, SAUDI AREBIA,QATAR,BAHRINE,LEBANON,TURKY,IRAN,EGYPT,GREE C.

----------


## Aero

> _Originally posted by The Iron Game_ 
> *legal in Japan, Barbados, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and many other countries. Best bet is going to Turkey or Greece (dont know if the new law has been implemented in Greece yet though).*


They are not Officialy legal in Saudi Arabi, they are easy to find!!!

----------


## chemwalla

bump. 

any more info on kuwait?. pm me plz. 

thanks

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

> _Originally posted by The Iron Game_ 
> *legal in Japan, Barbados, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and many other countries. Best bet is going to Turkey or Greece (dont know if the new law has been implemented in Greece yet though).*


Barbados? I was there for 6 months....I didnt know that!!!!

----------


## lousygenes

I'm brand new to the board. I travel worldwide; anyone know where I could find a list of countries, along with which steroids are available there.

On my last trip to Turkey, I bought sust, primobolan depot, anopolon, nolvadex , and arimidex .

I've seen where gear's legal in Brazil, but haven't had a chance to make a trip there yet ... I plan on going there within the next year or two.

Anyone know what's available in Russia, Ukraine, Uzbekistan, Azerbaijan, Lithuania, Estonia, and other former Soviet Union Countries? (Thanks for the info on Latvia, Bigpapa). If anyone has info about Uzbekistan, it'd be most appreciated.

I found this partial list of countries, but it doesn't say what's available in each country: http://www.bodyandfitness.com/Inform...unterfeit1.htm

Thanks in advance.

----------


## RussianVodka

> i go overseas all the time mostly to germany and italy, i was wondering if anybody knew if these places have a certain steroid that is legal and they still sell. or if anybody knows of a book that has all the gear and where its legal. any info would be appreciated.


Some roids are legal in Russia. There 2 groups. 1st is restricted by prescription, but it is really easy to by it OTC. 2nd group are completly legal.

----------


## jbiggs

Anybody know about Ukraine availability??

----------


## kozjz

hey guys, im in greece right this moment...u can go to any pharmacy and get these drugs over the counter 
5 viles deca -durabilin 200mg each for 10euro/10$
test enanthate (testoviron ) 250mg amp 2euro/2$
test undecanoate 12$ bottle with about 120gelcaps
proviron 3$ per bottle of 40pills not realy sure 
nolvadex 8$for the 10mgx30 15$for the 20mgx30
t-3,t-4 1.5$
hgc 3x5000iu with solvent for 15$
hgh 4iu humatrope 44$ they also have other trade names
insulin any type for relay cheap
they also have roaccutan same as accutane for those who have problems with acne
im pritty sure they have igf-1 also i didnt know what that was till yesterday so im gonna be looking for that also...now if u go to athens they might bullshit u around alittle, but in the islands (chios especially) everything is in ur hand no questions asked

----------


## bigdave91

in the UK you cant get arrested for using any steroid but you can for selling them!

Plus they are much cheaper to buy than in the US

----------


## kiwi

Thailand has not been mentioned yet. Many pharmacies there stock a (very) limited range of what you might need, but there are certain pharmacies where you feel like a kid in a candy store with the variety available, and cheap, cheap, cheap...

In fact you can live and eat very cheaply in Thailand which makes it a popular holiday destination for many bbs.

----------


## Sorken

It's very hard to get roids in Europe.. Even in Greece now.. there is only a few pharmacies thats sells roids in greece and they wont do that for long.. So forget about europe.. even in estern europe.. many new laws because of the EU(European Union).. Even Turkey is getting a problem...... Sorry bor's

----------


## kozjz

lol, what r u talkin about bro? like i said..in greece, especially on the islands it is no problem...the laws have always been up...for a while now..but people just wanna make money...dont forget greece isnt a very rich country...and whatever is illigel is also aloud...now i dont know about other parts of europe but on any greek island u can get anything u want..except for pain killerz

----------


## Gear

They are not legal in former Yugo, i am not sure if they r legal in Italy. From what I hear I would say you best bet is Turkiye. Good luck my friend.

-Gear

----------


## Warrior

> bump. 
> 
> any more info on kuwait?. pm me plz. 
> 
> thanks


I am very near to Kuwait. Stuff that is easily available OTC is gear like Tesotoviron (250mg), Organon Sust250, Organon Deca (25-50mg/mL) and all the other stuff like Nolvadex , Clomid, HCG , Metformin and so on... you have to go the hospital to find T3.

You can get Genotropin GH if you know where to look...

The prices are pharmacy prices - which are cheap but not as cheap as *Terinox* mentioned. For example, 250mg of Testoviron is about 8 bucks a pop...

The only thing that most pharmacists won't give ya for post cycle is Viagra - they say too many people end up in the hospital due to very low BP from over doing it...

I know some friends that know pharmacists that will try and get other AAS not readily available... but i haven't personally tried any of their pharmacists.

----------


## Sorken

> lol, what r u talkin about bro? like i said..in greece, especially on the islands it is no problem...the laws have always been up...for a while now..but people just wanna make money...dont forget greece isnt a very rich country...and whatever is illigel is also aloud...now i dont know about other parts of europe but on any greek island u can get anything u want..except for pain killerz


-------------------------------------------------------
"there is only a few pharmacies thats sells roids in greece and they wont do that for long"
--------------------------------------------------------
I didn't say no one does.. but there will be new stronger laws in 2004 when more estern countrys enters the EU

----------


## gym sweat

I would buy Deca and Test at the supermarket in CHILE, it was a freakin trip.... my grocery list... Bread, Eggs, Orange Juice, Deca, oh...I almost forgot the Cereal.... tee hee... I know that Venezuela you can get alot of stuff, but customs has an eye on that country

----------


## steroid4u

:Strong Smiley:  


> I know they are legal in Turkey and former Yugoslavia
> 
> Giz


[B]thats right they are all legal in here...

----------


## steroid4u

I AM TURKISH AND YOU CAN FIND THESE IN TURKEY VERY EASLY FROM MOST PHARMACYS

1.LIST
anadrol (anapolon)
andriol (virigen)
clomid(klomen)
Cyclofenil (fertodur)
Cytomel lt-3(tiromel)
Human Chorionic Gonadotropin HCG (pregnil)
Lasix
Methyltestosterone (afro)
Nolvadex 
Orabolin
Primobolan depot
Proviron 
Sustanon 250
ephedrine 50mg

2.LIST

AND WE CAN ALSO FIND DECA , ANY KINDA TESTO, WINS, CLEN , PARABOLON OR WHATEVER....

AND NO BODY CARES IF YOU SALE BUY OR USE THEM... SO I THINK THEY ARE LEGAL... 

I VE BEEN WORKIN-OUT FOR 20 YEARS AND I AM A SUPERVISOR OF THE GYM, I HAVE NEVER SEEN AN ARRESTED PERSON FOR THE STEROIDS ..

I TOLD YOU GUYS BEFORE???? BUY FROM THE PHARMACY  :Devil Grin:  .....

I STUDIED IN SAN FRANCISCO FOR 3 YEARS, AND I BEEN IN EUROPE... IN THESE COUTRIES HEALTH IS IMPORTANT SO YOU CANNOT BUY STEROIDS FROM THE SAFEWAY OR WALLGREENS...

BUT IN TURKEY ALSO AS I KNOW IN IRAN IN BULGARIA AND GREECE... WOW EASY JOB MAN.... JUST GET IN THE PHARMA AN SAY 10 SUSTANON..  :What?:  THATS IT...

BUT IN GREECE GETTIN THOUGH.... 

I LIVE IN TURKEY AND SAY COME HERE AND BUY FIRST LIST... 2.LIST EASY TO FIND BUT YOU HAVE TO KNOW WHAT IS FAKE WHAT IS NOT...

 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## sumomaster

> legal in Japan, Barbados, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and many other countries. Best bet is going to Turkey or Greece (dont know if the new law has been implemented in Greece yet though).



They are not Legal in Kuwait, or Saudi Arabia, BUT they are easily found there.
I don't think the police take steroids laws serious here (Kuwait).
In the guys I went to, I would say that 50% of the members are on rteroids.

----------


## dellrugby

I am in India and I was in Pakistan. Plenty of gear here at great prices. Ddin't see any in Dubai, but Doha Qatar has plenty too, as long as you don't get jumped. Americans are not popular right now in Qatar.

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

why is that?  :Big Grin:

----------


## guts

> I am in India and I was in Pakistan. Plenty of gear here at great prices. Ddin't see any in Dubai, but Doha Qatar has plenty too, as long as you don't get jumped. Americans are not popular right now in Qatar.



?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????????????????

Where did u get the info that Americans are not popular right now in Qatar?

I live in Doha, Qatar and American are extremly Popular. And its becoming one of the biggest attraction for Americans. They have the biggest American Militry Base in the Region and the biggest Educaional City which Called Qatar Foundation in the world all made of American Univeristies; Cornel Meidcal School, Texas A&M Collage of Engineering, Carnegie Mellon Business School and very soon Gorge Town University for Internaional studies and Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University for Aero space studies and many more to come, u can check their site at http://www.qf.edu.qa
Even more the goverment granted them some kind of amunity so they cannot be haremed in any way. So Next time do not Judge a whole country because its located in an area that Americans are not popular. And by the way its one of the Safest places in the world and the people here are extremly nice and educated. Sorry if I got out of tanget but Listening to people saying things like this with no Knowledge of what they are talking about make me feel sick.

----------


## Warrior

> Even more the goverment granted them some kind of amunity so they cannot be haremed in any way.


Not sure about that one. I had a buddy receive numerous death threats and tormented in jail. It took the American Embassy 7 days to finally go see him and 14 to get him out. And he had to serve one more day before they would let him exit the country and go back to the US... over two months after the initial release.

*Just let them do their thing and you do yours. Don't be totally obnoxious and respect their customs... and stay out of the jail*  :Wink/Grin:  But then again - the cops in Qatar aren't Qataries but other nationalities... like Iranians...

Americans are a bit different than Arabs - but for the most part, they accept American differences pretty well. Personally, I think Americans can be more arrogant than the Qataries. But sh!t... the Amir exiled his own father to allow more of a western influence in Qatar... and by the 2006 Olympic games there will be much more...

Lets also not forget, they pretty much need Americans in country to help them keep a firm grip on the vast amounts of natural gas they have...

----------


## damian

hey guys....i'm greek and i mean it when i say u can forget getting juice over the counter on a farmacy.....nowdays with the olympics ahead......almost ompossible.......propably get arrested to.
pretty ****y situation ha?

----------


## guts

> Not sure about that one. I had a buddy receive numerous death threats and tormented in jail. It took the American Embassy 7 days to finally go see him and 14 to get him out. And he had to serve one more day before they would let him exit the country and go back to the US... over two months after the initial release.
> 
> *Just let them do their thing and you do yours. Don't be totally obnoxious and respect their customs... and stay out of the jail*  But then again - the cops in Qatar aren't Qataries but other nationalities... like Iranians...
> 
> Americans are a bit different than Arabs - but for the most part, they accept American differences pretty well. Personally, I think Americans can be more arrogant than the Qataries. But sh!t... the Amir exiled his own father to allow more of a western influence in Qatar... and by the 2006 Olympic games there will be much more...
> 
> Lets also not forget, they pretty much need Americans in country to help them keep a firm grip on the vast amounts of natural gas they have...


Well I did not mean a total absolute immunity!!! Maybe ur buddy did something that offend them or commit something against the rules. I mean if someone commit a crime in the state do u think that the American gov will let Qatar Embassy to interfere? And ur right some American here are very arrogant and sometimes look down at qataires on their on country. And leme correct a couple of info that u mentioned. First, cops here are not Iranians, most of them are qataries accept very few that are from different Arabian Gulf countries and those have very low rank and cannot take any action against any one, they only absorb things,collect datas and report to the Qataries officers. Second, the Amir did not exile his own father to allow more of a western influence. But because of internal problem and possibility of changing the air parent prince to another. And because the current Amir is very popular between his people, so after permission from his people he took action against his father.

----------


## Rugby13

All this talk about cheap roids....but how do you get it back here to the U.S????

----------


## dellrugby

I recently lived in Doha too. For over a year the american soldiers were not allowed to off post due to the shooting attack in 2001 that killed one american. 

Have you walked around the little shops and pharmacies around the second and third ring of Doha? If you have, it is much differnent that the Comiche, with effigies of GW, and placards for Al Quida everywhere.

I was assined to work for Sheik al Thani's cousin. I know what I am talking about, you better watch your back of you are shoppng for roids. 

You could problably get one od the Romanians at Golds to hook you up too, Golds has a very nice facility.







> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????????????????
> 
> Where did u get the info that Americans are not popular right now in Qatar?
> 
> I live in Doha, Qatar and American are extremly Popular. And its becoming one of the biggest attraction for Americans. They have the biggest American Militry Base in the Region and the biggest Educaional City which Called Qatar Foundation in the world all made of American Univeristies; Cornel Meidcal School, Texas A&M Collage of Engineering, Carnegie Mellon Business School and very soon Gorge Town University for Internaional studies and Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University for Aero space studies and many more to come, u can check their site at http://www.qf.edu.qa
> Even more the goverment granted them some kind of amunity so they cannot be haremed in any way. So Next time do not Judge a whole country because its located in an area that Americans are not popular. And by the way its one of the Safest places in the world and the people here are extremly nice and educated. Sorry if I got out of tanget but Listening to people saying things like this with no Knowledge of what they are talking about make me feel sick.

----------


## BuffGuy

In India, I don't think it's TECHNICALLY legal. However, I don't think there has been a single case of someone being prosecuted for Anabolic Steroids in its fifty year history.

You can just waltz into any pharmacy and ask for whatever you want. And it's $1.50 per ampule. Totally legit. No fakes because there is no real demand for steroids like back in the US...that's why I wouldn't trust Mexican gear but I'd trust Indian gear.

I think AAS is illegal in most of the countries people have listed, but just that they NEVER enforce that law. In fact, there are no real mechanisms to enforce that law, and most citizens of those countries don't even know about the laws.

----------


## Stackertoo

Anyone get sauce in Honduras? Might be a trip there in the future for me.

----------


## dabigcheese

Does anyone know what the laws are in the UAE? A friend is considering moving for a year but has no idea what the gear situation will be. He is less concerned with availability issues and more concerned with whether possession (including of HGH) is illegal as in the United States.

----------


## Kale

> Does anyone know what the laws are in the UAE? A friend is considering moving for a year but has no idea what the gear situation will be. He is less concerned with availability issues and more concerned with whether possession (including of HGH) is illegal as in the United States.


Dude you should have started a new thread, this one is six years old !!!

----------


## Pluna6000

I'm new to this board but why would all of you travel so far to get steroids and HGH when it is here right in your back yard made by compounding pharmacies all over the U.S. Then taking the risk getting them back into the country? Send in your most recent blood work to one of these compounding pharmacies and have a legitamite doctor write you a prescription and have it send to your house with no hassels. Just thought I would put my two cents in. For your HGH needs you can order them from overseas being that they are not a controlled substance. I heard that the reliable place for HGH information is ****************

----------


## Cutler fan

I am from Bulgaria steroids are al leagal here. The only problem is ephedrin you can end up in the jail for 10 yearsfor selling this.

----------


## Swifto

I recently visited Spain. I went their and purchased some HCG /Tamoxifen over the counter. The owner was reluctant but...Lets just say I persuaded him...His prices were low and I took advantage of that. The word "back-hander" comes to mind...

I also got some Isotretinoin (Accuatne) which was also prescription only. Prices of steroids , like Test Enanthate were failry high priced anyhow. 

It depends on what pharmacy you visit and the owner.

----------


## Warrior

> It depends on what pharmacy you visit and the owner.


Or who you come off as... sometimes it's cheaper to send a local in if the prices aren't fixed  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Information

> I'm new to this board but why would all of you travel so far to get steroids and HGH when it is here right in your back yard made by compounding pharmacies all over the U.S. Then taking the risk getting them back into the country? Send in your most recent blood work to one of these compounding pharmacies and have a legitamite doctor write you a prescription and have it send to your house with no hassels. Just thought I would put my two cents in. For your HGH needs you can order them from overseas being that they are not a controlled substance. I heard that the reliable place for HGH information is ****************


This is your 3rd warning. STOP POSTING SOURCES IN ANY FORM! You are now suspended. Post a source again and you will be permently banned from this site.

----------


## vuff mags

do all these countries we speeak about have websites. now im not breaking rules and asking for them, i dont know about u guys but traveling there two get equiptment is a little rediculous for me.

----------


## Q8i

> They are not Legal in Kuwait, or Saudi Arabia, BUT they are easily found there.
> I don't think the police take steroids laws serious here (Kuwait).
> In the guys I went to, I would say that 50% of the members are on rteroids.


Hi there, im staying in kuwait untill may, i tried to go to different gyms ie victory and champions but i wasnt lucky to find anythin at all, can you please help to find them?im lookin for deca or dianabol . any guidance would be really appreciated. lookin forward to hear from you man

----------


## michaelpayne

Going to Azerbaijan and georgia next week - will report

If anyone has any info, please let me know

----------


## scribbs12

I KNOW THIS IS OLD.... but for anyone that didnt know living in texas they let you bring a small amount of human grade test, halo, clomid, nolva, lasix, across the mexican border.. i know cause did so yesterday.. .. just thought i would throw that out there for anyone living on the mex tx border that didnt know..

----------


## passthetest

damnnn didnt know that.. Is it hard to find legit gear there at the local pharmacies..Last time I went alot of the stuff was over priced and already pre-loaded into syringes which didnt interest me.

----------


## Branch_w

in canada not an offence to possess only for buying, selling or trying too
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control...Substances_Act

----------


## logen32

Any ideas on the availability in Poland ?

Thanks

----------


## powerliftmike

> I KNOW THIS IS OLD.... but for anyone that didnt know living in texas they let you bring a small amount of human grade test, halo, clomid, nolva, lasix, across the mexican border.. i know cause did so yesterday.. .. just thought i would throw that out there for anyone living on the mex tx border that didnt know..


Did you declare it as test and halo??

----------


## N*E*R*D

LMFAO at this thread, its seven years old

----------


## warchild

> I KNOW THIS IS OLD.... but for anyone that didnt know living in texas they let you bring a small amount of human grade test, halo, clomid, nolva, lasix, across the mexican border.. i know cause did so yesterday.. .. just thought i would throw that out there for anyone living on the mex tx border that didnt know..


whats a small amount, ive heard rumors that one can bring back sus across the border

----------


## Swiggy

i bought test depot over the counter in the dominican republic , he also had deca . was just a regular neighborhood farmacia.

----------


## Wannabecutler

Are you guys sure that i can buy steroids in Barbados? Has anyone tried?

----------


## dellrugby

Dude I am in Kuwait now

----------


## YupYup

Iranian test e for a package of 10 amps go for about 5 U.S.

----------


## SkyDiver73

> i go overseas all the time mostly to germany and italy, i was wondering if anybody knew if these places have a certain steroid that is legal and they still sell. or if anybody knows of a book that has all the gear and where its legal. any info would be appreciated.



Forget Italy since being an Italian I am forced myself to hang abroad.
Turkey is the Mexico in the Eastern for US citizens.

----------


## QuadPower

> ....and by the 2006 Olympic games there will be much more...


ROFL!! I read this whole goddamn thread from start upto this post, before finding out it was so old. That's hella funny!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeapoorte

all kind of steroids are legal in Iran.
You can get 10Amp testosterone enanthate for 6$ with no prescription from pharmacy. 
but if you can get visa
technically this is the only good aspect of living in Iran.

----------


## richtries

Do you think its dodgy getting gear sent to you, I´m in Argentina and the gear is in UK?

----------


## Brian

How about Spain? Going there in spring.

----------


## nickbcd

Man all these places to get them over the counter makes me want to go on a holiday abroad for a year or two.. living in australia does have its downsides sometimes :S

----------


## tudodude

> they are legal in the land of smiles but its so good im not telling you where it is lol
> 
> peace
> Jason


They are actually illegal, just as with most Thai laws, it is completely unpoliced leading to open selling in pharmacies.

----------


## BlackHat

Easly Found, Not legal, Not really a big deal

----------


## Big_Intruder

> They are not legal in no country in former Yugoslavia. Also they are not legal in Italy. Best way to go is Greece or Turkey


Bolloxs !
Of course it is legal, you just need a doctors prescription and in Italy they accept home made ones !!! Not that I ever copied a doctors receipt, edited it on a computer, wrote down the new drugs and quantity, took it to several pharmacies in Italy and drove back over the boarder to Switzerland, declared it at the boarder and paid the minute amount of import tax.........but I heard the story!!! :Icon Rolleyes: 
India is a great place too.

----------


## Matt

Why are we opening real old threads??

----------


## Big_Intruder

> Why are we opening real old threads??


did the same as most others and didn't read the date till it was to late :Shrug:

----------


## mundoatletico

Please read the rules!

----------


## Hsheer

as said earlier it's illegal here in kuwait but it's easy to find

----------


## Callsign

Please read the rules!

----------


## Callsign

Oh shoot... 2001?. I'll keep searching

----------


## Herbys

OK, so let's say I go to Turkey, Greece or Latvia and buy some stuff (say, 20 ampules of Primobolan Depot). 
Is it safe to bring them back to the US?
I know it is possible in theory to get caught, but does that ever happen for somethig such as a handful of ampules of primobolan? 
What happens if you get caught? Is it like bringing stimulants?
Thank you.

----------


## Ganger

Im in turkey atm. Where can i find sus250 as i bought 8 amps from chemist butcant find anything else. Really need it asap

----------


## taboo-09

i bought tons of gear in Qatar.. easy to find and cheap.....

----------


## taboo-09

the many times ive been to Doha i never had a problem, friendly people. beautiful women, great food and culture. i cannot wait for my next visit.



> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????????????????
> 
> Where did u get the info that Americans are not popular right now in Qatar?
> 
> I live in Doha, Qatar and American are extremly Popular. And its becoming one of the biggest attraction for Americans. They have the biggest American Militry Base in the Region and the biggest Educaional City which Called Qatar Foundation in the world all made of American Univeristies; Cornel Meidcal School, Texas A&M Collage of Engineering, Carnegie Mellon Business School and very soon Gorge Town University for Internaional studies and Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University for Aero space studies and many more to come, u can check their site at http://www.qf.edu.qa
> Even more the goverment granted them some kind of amunity so they cannot be haremed in any way. So Next time do not Judge a whole country because its located in an area that Americans are not popular. And by the way its one of the Safest places in the world and the people here are extremly nice and educated. Sorry if I got out of tanget but Listening to people saying things like this with no Knowledge of what they are talking about make me feel sick.

----------


## Mert

I am from Turkey.Sustanon 250 and primobolan 100 really cheap here.

----------


## lovbyts

> I am from Turkey.Sustanon 250 and primobolan 100 4$ but aburaihan testo e 2$


Please edit your post. Even if they are legal there we do not allow price discussion.

----------


## Mr. Small

> Please edit your post. Even if they are legal there we do not allow price discussion.


What Mert means is that they are dirt cheap  :Smilie:

----------


## 4linked

This threads years old

----------


## Mert

lol i edited

----------

